# Brighter LED Bulbs?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have a few LED spotlight bulbs around the van. They are ok for general lighting on an evening but are not powerful enough to read by. Can you get brighter ones? I think they are the equivelent of 10 or 15w.

I know I had trouble locating them as they are the fatter bayonet type fitting. I think it was Camper Care I got them from and the chap was really helpful so may give them a call but wondered if anyone on here knew what to get and where from


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

With 8 LED's you are getting a fair bit of light output BUT its not being directed in any way. (LED's emit light in over pretty narrow angle so you need a lamp that focuses the light to where you want it rather than your current ones which just scatter it everywhere) 

I think you will struggle to find any bayonet fixing lamps that will provide you with the sort of light you want. 

I appreciate its not a lot of help in your current situation but I have a number of SINGLE LED spotlights in my caravan (they have a small plastic lens which directs the light VERY effectively) Its a Bailey so I expect they fit them into their MH's as well. They provide more than enough light to read by even though its just a single LED doing all the work.

Just a thought but are your current lamps "Warm" white (yellow in colour output) or "Cool" white (much whiter output)? I find the cool white variety vastly superior for reading by. 

Andy

P.S. Its probably the EU's fault your lights arent bright enough, so you should find things improve shortly !! >>:wink2::wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Andy

They are warm white I think. The photo doesnt show it well but they are in a spotlight enclosure so it should direct the light. Its just not bright enough. I use the torch on my iphone which is excellent. 

Ill maybe try a cool white for Mrs D.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You want led spot bulbs with the B22 holder Barry. The one below at 3 watts should give you the equivalent of 20-30 watts halogen plenty to read by with it over your shoulder.

http://www.miniinthebox.com/mr16-3w...PsD9lKLTBGXPd1Qb4je-MgfManFKojSjUjRoCv2bw_wcB

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I have just changed two of our reading spots for the 4 watt ones below. You could change the bulb holders to MR11 ones, should be easy job. Pricey I know but it is an amazing light that you could do brain surgery under.

https://www.ledbulbs.co.uk/megaman-4w-led-mr11-warm-white

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dick. That first link says its expired though, can you recreate it?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Try this Barry http://www.miniinthebox.com/mr16-3w...l-white-light-led-spot-bulb-12v_p3915300.html

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.miniinthebox.com/mr16-3w...l-white-light-led-spot-bulb-12v_p3915300.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.miniinthebox.com/fr/spot...-270-300-lm-6000-6500-k-dc-12-v_p3915300.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.miniinthebox.com


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry Barry this is very weird I'll try and find it on another site

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

That's odd. I found the site and correct bulbs. Copied the URL and checked it.

Published the post, and it fails too.

Odd.






.






.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.iconiclights.co.uk/minis...e18dcG37HPJXZsMKZHCCT9SY9d2cPKrsmsxoCqMLw_wcB

I'm assuming that this one is 12 volt as well Barry best ask them though before you buy.

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

OK Barry open this and copy and paste link into browser. Really weird as job says. Sorry for filling thread with rubbish posts.

Dick

https://1drv.ms/w/s!AmOUpWTLS3R3jAH_0rzpluBukobj


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dick and thanks for going to all that effort. I got there in the end. Screenshot










They sound ideal. Ill order one before we go home and try it. If they do the job Ill just replace them all.

Cheers


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a look at these

15 LED bayonet

they would be brighter,

or very many more to choose from that would fit;

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=led+bayonet+spotlights

Aten Lighting are very helpful and if asked, will give you advice every step of the way, they come with many clear endorsements from me.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Have a look at these
> 
> *15 LED bayonet
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Brighter than what we have or brighter than the one Dick posted? Ill maybe get one of each


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Barry look at the wattage. Not absolute but with LEDs the higher the wattage nearly always the brighter. If there is a full spec then look at the number of lumens or lumens per watt. That is a pretty absolute measure. Then as you know there is the type, 100 lumens focused in a narrow spotlight will be much easier to read by than 200 lumens broadcast.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Barry look at the wattage. Not absolute but with LEDs the higher the wattage nearly always the brighter. If there is a full spec then look at the number of lumens or lumens per watt. That is a pretty absolute measure. Then as you know there is the type, 100 lumens focused in a narrow spotlight will be much easier to read by than 200 lumens broadcast.
> 
> Dick


Thanks. I reckon the one you posted will be fine. Its three times the power of the current ones. I think I bought them before I had solar when power usage was a concern. Its not anymore really.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Barry

No idea what fittings you've got, but you need to be aware that a lot of LED lamps are longer (deeper) than normal tungsten. I had to search through quite a few to avoid the end of the lamp protruding beyond the end of my spotlight. Needless to say the ones I found were amongst the dearest. (Aten lighting, but good quality and service).

Malcolm

ps All other things being equal, I'm a great fan of Chinese LEDs


Malcolm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Malcolm. The ones I have which you can see in the photo are fairly long and are the older bayonet fitting.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I changed all my lights last year to led's. But I don't find them as good and thinking about returning to the old ones. Either that or I bought cheap rubbish and I need to re think my purchases.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy with the 10 for £6.50 ones I got the other week 10 LEDs per lamp, I didn't realise I'd bought 10 though, bad description in the ad.

Ad for same thing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151191961...49&var=450238485126&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Quick delivery too, arrived before a UK one ordered at the same time, look lower in ad for different types at similar prices.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Im trusting you Kevin that these are good ! 


So far everything else has been good. ( particularly the solar controller and wiring diagram )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't trust me I lie a lot    and for £6.50 it's worth a shot.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> OK Barry open this and copy and paste link into browser. Really weird as job says. Sorry for filling thread with rubbish posts.
> 
> Dick
> 
> https://1drv.ms/w/s!AmOUpWTLS3R3jAH_0rzpluBukobj


Dick. Is this company based in the USA as I never received my LED light off them? I contacted them and they are telling me its 10-20 days delivery time. I never looked when ordering.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

robbosps said:


> Im trusting you Kevin that these are good !
> 
> So far everything else has been good. ( particularly the solar controller and wiring diagram )


You done that little job yet or what


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> Dick. Is this company based in the USA as I never received my LED light off them? I contacted them and they are telling me its 10-20 days delivery time. I never looked when ordering.


From one of Dick's earlier posts, Barry, (one of the ones he didn't think were working), here are the addresses:

Adresse aux USA :
808 Howell St #300 
Seattle, WA, 98101
US EIN: 46-4354332
Adresse en Chine :
Diantong Shidai Guangchang, Building #2 Suite D
7 Jiuxianqiao Beilu, Chaoyang District, Beijing, China

That site is all in French for some reason, possibly intended for Canada?

Maybe your LED is coming from China, on a slow boat?:surprise::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Should've followed my link, he'd have had them a week ago


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry Barry I don't know. I was helping out re bright LEDs. I had just bought some (different fitting, different supplier) to replace my old LEDs that I fitted 5 years ago. The old ones were 1.5 watts and the new ones at 4 watts were a relevation. The ones in the link are 3 watts, almost twice as bright as those in Kev's link. I hope there come soon.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dick. Its not a problem. Thats why I ordered them as they were brighter. I had a reply from them on my account and delivery is 10-20 working days. it was despatched on the 28th. As usual we have been delayed getting off again anyway. Its not a trip stopper one bulb though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Sorry Barry I don't know. I was helping out re bright LEDs. I had just bought some (different fitting, different supplier) to replace my old LEDs that I fitted 5 years ago. The old ones were 1.5 watts and the new ones at 4 watts were a relevation. The ones in the link are 3 watts, almost twice as bright as those in Kev's link. I hope there come soon.
> 
> Dick


Wow, that would be bright, might have to have a look at getting one to try.


----------

